# Video: Making an aquarium



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I have hopes that pretty soon DFWAPC can arrange a visit to a local high end aquarium making shop.

This video is from Ukraine. Get some motivation from the quick and dirty way of doing it:






--Nikolay


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

niko said:


> I have hopes that pretty soon DFWAPC can arrange a visit to a local high end aquarium making shop.


Field Trip!!!

This sounds great! As one of DFWAPC's newest members, will I be eligible to attend?



Jim


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

NO!!!

But you can always help at least arrange it...










--Nikolay


----------



## Pillguy (Sep 18, 2010)

This should be some form of sticky. Very good to see the process.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that was good but wonder why they used black silicon? I also liked this videos.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't believe how fast he lays that silicone EXACTLY on the edge of the glass. Pretty incredible!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

In one of those links of Joey's, I saw the company do a tank setup with used a piece of driftwood to hold the soil in place to make a raised area for planting. Has anyone used this technique before?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=152NCHgmZec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim did that on his shrimp tanks, or something close to that.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Can't believe how fast he lays that silicone EXACTLY on the edge of the glass. Pretty incredible!


its like every thing else in life, its just practice.


----------

